# The Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

The Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering would be a welcome addition to the reference collection of large academic libraries at universities with programs in petroleum engineering. It is well organized and indexed, so the information is readily accessible to students as well as practicing engineers.

روابط التحميل


http://rapidshare.de/files/11272698/...ring.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/11272716/...ring.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/11272722/...ring.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/11272889/...ring.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/11272979/...ring.part4.rar


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (21 أغسطس 2006)

الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## drovers (5 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلاً الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
برجاء التأكد أنا الروابط تعمل
و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Mickey (10 سبتمبر 2006)

الروابط مش شغالة يا باشا


----------



## mojahid (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (20 يناير 2007)

الرجاء التأكد من الرابط
الرسالة التي تظهر في الموقع هي:
file not found
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

أبو محمد الزير قال:


> الرجاء التأكد من الرابط
> الرسالة التي تظهر في الموقع هي:
> file not found
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

اليك الرابط
Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering: Volume 1

http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar 

http://rapidshare.de/files/3074582/Standard_Handbook_Of_Petroleum___Natural_Gas_Engineering.rar.html


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

الجزء الثاني
Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering: Volume 2, Sixth Edition


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

او
download from (21.3 MB) :

http://rapidshare.com/files/9592707/Standard_Handbook_of_Petroleum_and_Gas_Natural.rar

rar pass = TQNweb22/09/2006currentlyuser


----------



## STD manager (29 يناير 2013)

if you need this doucument
and do not want to pay much money
please contact :

internationalstandard2012
"at"gmail
"dot" com


----------



## hassan0094 (29 يناير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## لورنس بغداد (5 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (9 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

